# عن محركات كمنز



## m_sh (10 يوليو 2009)

نرجو الافاده من سيادتكم عن محركات كمنز ولكم جزيل الشكر 

نرجو كتالوج مفصل باجزاء المحرك ونرجو شكل او رسم توضيحي لمفتاح الرشاشات 
الخاص بمحركات كمنز 

ولكم منا جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## ابو علي2 (12 يوليو 2009)

محركات كمنز هي المحركات القوية جداً التي تعمل بالديزل وهذه المحركات تعمل بنظام وقود مختلف عن باقي المحركات الاخرى ويسمى بنظام حقن الوقود (pt) حيث يتم التحكم في حقن الوقود بواسطة الوقت والضغط وهو من انظمة الحقن المباشر المشترك ويتكون من مضخة وقود ترسية بها مجموعة من المنظمات تتحكم في ضغط الوقود وكميته وكذلك هناك وحدة حقن( البخاخ ) لكل اسطوانة يتم التحكم فيها بواسطة كامة اضافية لكل اسطوانة مدمجة مع عمود الكامات ويختلف المحرك عن باقي المحركات من حيث تكوين رأس المحرك حيث يتم التحكم في فتح البخاخات بواسطة كامة موجودة في عمود الكامات بصراحة يوجد عندي شرح كامل عن النظام على شرائح سلايد ملونة واما بخصوص باقي اجزاء المحرك تقريباً متشابهة مع المحركات الاخرى


----------



## m_sh (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير من عضو المنتدي محمدابو شنب*



ابو علي2 قال:


> محركات كمنز هي المحركات القوية جداً التي تعمل بالديزل وهذه المحركات تعمل بنظام وقود مختلف عن باقي المحركات الاخرى ويسمى بنظام حقن الوقود (pt) حيث يتم التحكم في حقن الوقود بواسطة الوقت والضغط وهو من انظمة الحقن المباشر المشترك ويتكون من مضخة وقود ترسية بها مجموعة من المنظمات تتحكم في ضغط الوقود وكميته وكذلك هناك وحدة حقن( البخاخ ) لكل اسطوانة يتم التحكم فيها بواسطة كامة اضافية لكل اسطوانة مدمجة مع عمود الكامات ويختلف المحرك عن باقي المحركات من حيث تكوين رأس المحرك حيث يتم التحكم في فتح البخاخات بواسطة كامة موجودة في عمود الكامات بصراحة يوجد عندي شرح كامل عن النظام على شرائح سلايد ملونة واما بخصوص باقي اجزاء المحرك تقريباً متشابهة مع المحركات الاخرى


اشكرك جزيل الشكريا اخ ابو علي
بالله عليك لو عندك رسم توضيحي للبخاخات وطلمبات الحقن وشكل مفتاح عيار البخاخات اواي شئ عن محركات كمنز 
نرجو عرضهم علي المنتدي ولكم الشكر محمدابوشنب


----------



## mam17019 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو الاستفادة ولك شكرى


----------



## zwher (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو افادتي بنسبه السماح بين الكامه والبخاخ في محرك كمنز 5500 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## newvision (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ارجو افادتي بنسبه السماح بين الكامه والبخاخ في محرك كمنز 550 ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## skyx (27 مايو 2010)

ياريت اكثر توضيح في هذه المحركات يعني ماهي درجة الزيت الملائم لهذه المحركات.........


----------



## احسان الشبل (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم هذا الرابط
http://www.cumminsgdrive.com/


----------



## احسان الشبل (27 مايو 2010)

السلام على اهل الملتقى الكرام 
اليكم هذا الرابط 
http://www.cumminsgdrive.com/
يعطيكم معلومات كاملة عن محركات كمنز بملفات نوع pdf عن اي موديل تريدة.
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (28 مايو 2010)

نحتاج المزيد من التفاصيل وفقكم الله


----------



## skyx (28 مايو 2010)

ممنون ياورده ...........اخوك العراقي


----------



## skyx (28 مايو 2010)

ممنون ياورده


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 مايو 2010)

الزيت المستخدم في محركات الكمنز تختلف درجاته حسب المنطقه التي يعمل بها 
فالماكنه التي تعمل في الشرق الاوسط يكون بين sae -40 ,sae-50 اذا كان من النوع الاحادي واذا كان متعدد يكون sae 15w-40 ,sae 20w-50 
مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## يوسف أحمد يونس (29 مايو 2010)

لمزيد من التفاصيل عن أى ماكينة هناك موقع 
cummins quick serv
ولكن مطلوب التسجيل أولا
هناك تسجيل مجانى يتيح بعض المعلومات 
ولكن يجب إدخال الــ S/No
للحصول على معلومات كاملة وشكل كل جزء فى الماكينة
https://quickserve.cummins.com/info/index.html


----------



## حسن يحيي حسن احمد (30 مايو 2010)

اذهب الى هذا الموقع ستجد الكثير من الكتالوجات ومنها مجموعه لكمنز 
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/f42.html


----------



## فاضل الفني (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا فاضل الفني يوجد عندي مولد كمنز موديل 710 هل يجوز التحكم avr في رون المحرك؟ رجاء الرد من المهندسين


----------



## mohammadalissa (20 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

